# .577 T-Rex



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I just watched this video on youtube of a bunch of guys shooting the .577 T-rex. WOW! That thing has a lot of recoil!

Have any of you guys shot one?

here's the link to the video:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Do you really think anyone could shoot that gun accurately? How about shooting any gun accurately after an experience like that? I think I'll pass on that one. I shot a 50 cal once, but it didn't buck like that. It was also about 20 lbs or so with a big muzzle break. I liked it. I don't think I want anything to do with that gun.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I have seen that before....all I can say is WTF! :lol:


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

o wow that was funny.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I figured you guys would get a "kick" out of it. :lol:

I'm sorry, that was just bad, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

If you ever find yourself in a situation where you actually need that much firepower, you would have so much adrenaline pumping, I doubt, you would ever feel it go off. But you had better bet the buffalo, rhino, elephant, T-Rex, or seriously pi$$ed off Big Foot would. :wink:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, there were at least 3 different rifles in the clip, two bolt actions and one Ruger #1. The very last shooter looked as if he knew how to handle recoil well.

As long as we're on the subject of big rifles, here's a group shot last Sunday AM from my 375 H&H. It's 3 shots @ 100yds, witnessed.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think they need to just man up!

That was a really funny clip, but talk about getting gun shy, I bet those guys will never sqeeeeeze a trigger again.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

The last guy was shooting a gun that looked quite a bit heavier than the first few guys were using. That would help some. Also if you were used to it, I am sure the reaction would be different than if it took you by surprise.


----------

